

In Defense of the Evil Patent Trolls - ada1981
http://creditcovers.com/blogs/news/8925403-in-defense-of-the-evil-patent-trolls

======
bifrost
Really this article should be called "Why enforcing your patent doesn't make
you a troll", because thats basically what its about.

The fact that there is so much hate for intellectual property that people
spread FUD about it doesn't surprise me, but it makes me a little sad.

------
ada1981
Of course, there are no patent trolls to defend in said article. the title is
sarcastic.

